# Sorry, offensichtlich bin ich zu blöd für transcode

## Erdie

Hi,

hat jemand zufällig schon mal mit transcode einen beliebigen Film auf eine bestimmte Größe runterskaliert?. Also ein Film,  z. B. im Format 720x576 auf eine Größe runterskaliert, die vertikal 480 nicht überschreitet. Das ist nämlich die Limitation meines Nokia N900, das spielt keine Dateien ab, deren Format größer ist als die Bildschirmgröße, und das ist beim Nokia 800x480.

Ich habe schon alles mögliche probiert und immer kam Müll dabei raus, manchmal kein bild und nur ton etc. 

Besser wäre natülich ein GUI aber IMHO sind alle GUIs wie z. B. DVDrip auf das Rippen und Umwandeln von DVDs konzipert. Die Umwandlung von Datei A nach Datei B unterstützen sie nicht.

Wenn jemand weiß, wie die Parameter sein müssen, der darf das gerne hier posten und bekommt dafür Ruhm und Ehre  :Wink: 

Grüße

Martin

----------

## Finswimmer

Schau dir mal media-video/arista an.

Das scheint viele voreingestellte Profile zu haben.

Ansonsten scheint es schnell möglich zu sein eigene Profile anzulegen, da es nur Text-Dateien sind.

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi Erdie,

Du kannst auch mal OGMRip versuchen. Da kannst Du auch für verschiedene Zielgeräte Profile anlegen.

Nimm aber die Version 0.13.6 und nicht die 0.13.7. Wenn Du dort versuchst Profile anzulegen stürzt das Ding ab.

Grüße

aleph

----------

## Erdie

Arista ist schon genau das richtige, was ich gesucht habe. Leider ruckeln die Filme, wenn ich sie mit dem Profil N900 erzeuge. Aber das ist wohl ein anderes Problem  :Wink: 

Danke

Erdie

----------

## avx

http://wiki.maemo.org/Video_encoding - da gibt's noch ein paar Alternativen.

----------

## Erdie

Inzwischen bin ich dem Ruckel - Problem auf die Schliche gekommen. Skype war Schuld.

Dafür gibt es ein anderes Problem mit Arista: Es baut nicht mehr auf amd64. Kann ich nachvollziehen auf einem  Notebook und einem Desktop.

Auf 2 anderen x86 - Notebooks funktioniert der build von Arista einwandfrei. Ich wollte noch ein bug Report  schreiben. Das  steht noch  aus.

----------

